# Do your rats try to lick your mouth? and hands?



## radlations

Whenever I get close to my rats they always try licking my mouth.

Like when my rat climbs on my shoulder and I move my face to say something to her, she'll try licking my lips.

Do your rats do this?

Also my rats will lick certain parts of my hands alot. Even when I just get done washing them.


----------



## Stace87

Yeah they do, normally after I've ate or drank something lol, especially alcohol! My hand was getting fought over earlier too


----------



## Brizzle

They're just showin' the love. 

One of mine will lick my lips, open my mouth, lick everywhere there, then lick my hands, lick my arms, etc.


----------



## zoe9

I have a rat who will pry open your mouth with his little hands and stick his whole head in if you let him.

Meanwhile my very first rat was a big hand licker. He'd grab a finger with both hands and just lick away. Perhaps he liked that it was slightly salty - I'm not sure. It was really sweet though.


----------



## kalamazoo

My first rat would do that. She would budge open my mouth and try to fit as much of her fat self in there. She would also lick at my lips and try to gnaw my teeth. >.<


----------



## CrazyBones

My rats would lick my hands and lips after eating or drinking, my girl Minty would nozzel her nose trying to open my mouth and sneeze and when i open my mouth she goes for it. When she had long nails she would claw her way in.. Ouch.
They love us


----------



## jazzybff

My rats do that. :roll: It just means that the lubb you lots :mrgreen:


----------



## OnlyOno

picasso is a total licker, and it's one of my favorite qualities of hers. <333 but if you don't let her in, she certainly claws at your lips until you open them up *ouch*.



http://dragcave.ath.cx/user/OnlyOno


----------



## DeeDee

One of my rats will lick my mouth if i just finished eating something and I didn't share with him. He will try to open my mouth and steal my food if i let him


----------



## Susinko

Some of my ratties lick my mouth, even if I have washed up or haven't eaten in a while. Kenshin loves licking in my nose! He'll be licking my face and then all of a sudden, I have a rat tounge in my nose!


----------



## PiggieRats

Socrates will clean my hair/head much like he's grooming another rat. Usually after I shower too...guess he doesn't feel I'm clean enough.

Otherwise, the brown guy and Socrates will clean my hands, ears, neck, and cheek a lot. I try not to let them get too close to my mouth.


----------



## radlations

PiggieRats said:


> Socrates will clean my hair/head much like he's grooming another rat. Usually after I shower too...guess he doesn't feel I'm clean enough.
> 
> Otherwise, the brown guy and Socrates will clean my hands, ears, neck, and cheek a lot. I try not to let them get too close to my mouth.



My girls do that once in a while too! It feels nice. But sometimes Babe will concentrate on one spot and then it starts hurting.


----------



## SILENTbutRATTIE

haha, my boys will grab my lip with thir paws and try to take it


----------



## radlations

It hurts when they try to grab my lip.


----------



## cute-rat

Mine love to play with my mouth and other orifices.


----------



## Kathleen

.....LOL.

Er, yep, I've got me a licker! *Click!*


----------



## rattielvr

lol my rat Bella does it A LOT! shes insane with licking me. I find it adorable


----------



## SamAnthrax

oooH Kathleen I love that picture! It is adorable!!!


----------

